# Need help from the middleweight maniacs



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 15, 2009)

does anybody have a good cable for a sturmey archer 3 speed??????
I know I can get a new one size fits all, but its for my Jaguar and I would prefer a nice old one or something NOS


----------



## Gordon (Jun 17, 2009)

*cable*

Grey or white? Do you know the length of the encased part and the total length of the cable? I have a number of different ones.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Gordon

Grey if at all possible.  I think the total length is around 42" I am not sure about the housing.  First thing in the morning I'll measure it.

Look west about 10:00 AM I'll send smoke signals


----------



## Gordon (Jun 23, 2009)

*cable*

I've been staring west for 3 days now but having seen any signal. Did you find time to measure the cable?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 23, 2009)

*Measured*

It was raining so much I couldn't keep the fire going.

I got it measured this morning, the truth is my son keeps hiding my tape measures.  I have several so it really gets to me when I can't find a single one.

the housing is 17 1/2 "
the cable - 52 1/2 "

this is the length without the crimper ends on it.

Didn't mean to make you wait.  I appreciate you looking for me a whole lot, Gordon!


----------



## Gordon (Jun 23, 2009)

*cable*

Don't apologize, I was just trying to be funny. The one I have is grey and it seems to measure 1/2 inch longer than the one you need. The casing is about 18 inches and it is about 53 inches overall. I would think you could make it work by adjusting the stop and pulley. Let me know if you are interested in it.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 23, 2009)

sending you an email neighbor


----------



## how (Jun 23, 2009)

*you can adjust the pulley some and*

you can adjust the cable holder bracket some,,to make one that doesnt quite fit,,usually work.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jun 26, 2009)

*Thanks!!!!!*

Gordon

You are  a lifesaver

If works like a charm!!!!!

Back on the road


----------



## Gordon (Jun 26, 2009)

*SA cable*

Great - glad it worked. I'm waiting for you to come over with a big trailer and buy a truck load of stuff.


----------

